# Postoperative pain for root canal previously done..?



## jessv1910 (Aug 20, 2012)

I need some help with this... Would you code "root canal pain" as postoperative pain, 338.18? This Pt had this procedure done a few weeks before and he is still being treated with PCN.


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 20, 2012)

Root canal therapy is usually done for severe dental pain and the pain may last even after the treatment, so your question is unclear whether the patient has pain due to root canal procedure or pain after root canal procedure. Please query the physician to have a clear idea.

Brightwin


----------



## jessv1910 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey thanks for replying. The Pt is having pain after the root canal procedure. Is this coded as just pain? If it was pain due to the procedure. How would you code it? Thanks!


----------



## jbrightw (Aug 21, 2012)

If there is pain after the procedure (which usualy happens) code just as pain, but if it is evident that the pain is due to the procedure you can code it as acute post operative pain.

Hope that makes sense

Brightwin


----------



## jessv1910 (Aug 21, 2012)

It does, thanks. I just get confused with the postoperative pain and the complication codes. Thanks again.


----------

